# Need new meat thermometer.



## BC Buck (Nov 25, 2019)

I have a Thermo Pop and love it. Read time about 4 seconds and not water proof. $34
Thermapen MK4 looks like a Cadillac but $100. Water proof with 2-3 second read time.
Classic thermapen water resistant at $80.
This looks to be something new called Thermopro. Different brand than the MK4 but looks to have all the same features. They say water proof,3 second read time, and saw as cheap as $25.
What do you guys like?


----------



## kelbro (Nov 25, 2019)

None of them seem to last really long at my place. My Inkbird does as well as those that cost two and three times as much.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 25, 2019)

Yea the Inkbird seems to be the hot therm now!
I tested the 4 probe model for them & it was dead on accurate.
Al


----------



## Danno44 (Nov 25, 2019)

I have been using MK4 for over a year.  Thing is built solid, accurate and fast.
Recently acquired Inkbird IHT-1P and for the cost is a steal.  Almost as fast as MK4 and just as accurate.  Like that it’s rechargeable as well.


----------



## udaman (Nov 25, 2019)

what dano said. the MK4 has auto rotate and is a bit heavier, is harder to change from C to F. and  has replaceable batteries (good or bad IDK))  but for a quarter of the price the Inkbird performs just as well . just my opinion


----------



## Steve H (Nov 25, 2019)

I am a deplorable gadget guy. And I enjoy trying out new items to my wife's dismay. I currently have 4 different wireless thermometers. And 3 probes. 








Thermpro TP18 20.00 on Amazon
Thermpro TP19 25.00 on Amazon
InkBirk 1HT-1P 20.00 on Amazon This was free to me to test and review.

I believe I have another unknown laying around somewhere.  I have no complaints with any of these to be honest. They are all good units.
The Thermpro TP18 is a instant read. The same as the InkBird one.
The InkBird wins over the Thermpro because I like the built in rechargeable battery, the back light, the ability to calibrate if required, and how it fits better in my hand.
The Thermpro TP19 has some nice features. And works well. The readout is ambidextrous which is a nice touch. 

With all that being said. I would purchase the InkBird unit. It just packs the best dollar to value punch.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 25, 2019)

I have a javelin pro that has worked really well for me for over a year. Run about $50 on amazon but got an open box one for $30 I believe I cant remember. Just acquired the inkbird but I haven't had a chance to use it yet. Will be put to the test on thanksgiving!


----------



## xray (Nov 25, 2019)

I just got a new inkbird instant read thermometer yesterday. I gave it a quick freezing and boiling test and compared it against my warped javelin pro.  It competes just as well with a much lower price point. I'm happy with it.


----------



## dr k (Nov 25, 2019)

The Thermopro TP19 has a lot of features for $25. I really like that it goes to sleep pretty quickly when it's open but wakes up instantly when you touch it. Plus rotating screen, red numbers on black for night visability. The inkbird sounds good but I need to see over time how the adapter and rechargeable battery lasts and holds a charge over time.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 26, 2019)

Inkbird will not disappointed you.
Try Waterproof Instant meat thermometer. Save 10% with amazon page coupon, Only $18 can get one awesome instant read.


----------

